# Rapha Pro Team Jersey fit?



## tvad

Wondering if anyone can provide some info regarding Rapha Pro Team jersey fit versus Rapha Classic jersey fit. The Rapha website has a note that Pro Team has a race fit and one might need to size up from other Rapha jerseys. My Classic jersey fits closely, but has a little looseness around the belly. 

Any guidance is appreciated.


----------



## spdntrxi

Rapha ProTeam is roughy half a size smaller then Classic in my opinion... you could probably stay in the same size if you are a little loose in the belly.


----------



## tvad

spdntrxi said:


> Rapha ProTeam is roughy half a size smaller then Classic in my opinion... you could probably stay in the same size if you are a little loose in the belly.


Thanks. I may order one in my Classic size and one in the larger size...that'd be the smart thing to do.


----------



## spdntrxi

do you like jerseys that have a collar ? That is one of the main reason I love Rapha Proteam.. very very low collar... absolutely love it. All the rest of the jerseys have higher collars.


----------



## PMC

tvad said:


> Thanks. I may order one in my Classic size and one in the larger size...that'd be the smart thing to do.


Good plan
I size up but could probably get away with the same size as they're pretty stretchy.


----------



## Cni2i

Also depends on what type of fit you prefer. Personally I like a really fitted jersey and thus do not size up. Their aero jersey is even more fitted imo. The climber's and pro jerseys fit similarly IMO. For me, I would probably order a size down with the classic. But as you know, Rapha customer service is pretty good and you can just return if it doesn't fit the way you thought.


----------



## milkbaby

The proteam is shorter in front as well. I wear XS club jersey, small proteam jersey though I could squeeze into an XS proteam jersey if need be just the pockets would be tight when loaded.


----------

